# table saw help



## thehunter (Oct 27, 2010)

i have a 10in rexon table saw model# RXW-10. this company made this saw for other brands as well such as craftsman which i know used to have a saw just like the one i have. this model is still made for the european market.(it has metric bolts on it what a PITA) i worked it off from a neighbor who had never used it for the 20 years he had it. the blade is out of alignment with the miter slots by about 1/32-1/16". It has table mounted trunnoins which i tried to loosen and shift them. it didnt move. i dont know if it because i didn't loosen the bolts enough. i first thought it was cabinet mounted but i fussed with it and then had my DUH! moment. heres my sign.:wallbash:. im little frustrated right now because now i have to align the table with with the cabinet which i cant do by myself because that table is so darn heavy. im frusturated because this a beast of a saw but i cant do much with it until i get tis figured out. please help


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Hunter, I'm not familiar with this saw at all by name, but a few good pics of the trunnion setup might be useful.


----------



## thehunter (Oct 27, 2010)

here are some pics. they are not the best. i will get a few more(hopefully better) tomorrow. i hope these help.

this first one is the saw itself

the second is the back end of the trunnion right by the motor

the third is the inside front of the trunnion

i will get a good pic of the whole trunnion tomorrow


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Those look like classic table mounted trunnions to me. You'll need to loosen the 2 bolts on each trunnion bracket (front and rear), and "persuade" the trunnions into alignment with the miter slot (don't over loosen the bolts so that the trunnions drop from the table). Usually some 2-by material and a mallet work well. It can be tedious, and often requires several trial and error attempts to get it right. Get it as close to dead on as you can, then fine tune it by adjusting the fence. If by chance the connecting rods are twisted, you'll need to address that issue too. 

This article might help, a dial indicator isn't required...a combo square will suffice too. You might also want to look into getting a set of PALS. 

Good luck.


----------



## buddierob (May 28, 2012)

*Did you fix your RXW-10 SAW?*

Hi I was wonder if you were able to fix your RXW-10 Table saw because I have one the same and the blade is off a bit Oh ya I did the same as you I loosened the top to notice it is attached to the top.....lol Please email me back to let me know the email is [email protected]


----------



## Horst (Jan 28, 2017)

*Wind up and down worm gear worn*

Sorry to but in guys but I have a machine just like this one but it has a different problem the worm gear on the up and down wind is worn this is causing the saw blade to have nearly 1/4 inch of up lift free movement the only thing that keeps the blade down is the weight of the motor my question to you guys is how dangerous is this or is it something not to worry about can this worm gear be bought still 



QUOTE=thehunter;226229]here are some pics. they are not the best. i will get a few more(hopefully better) tomorrow. i hope these help.

this first one is the saw itself

the second is the back end of the trunnion right by the motor

the third is the inside front of the trunnion

i will get a good pic of the whole trunnion tomorrow[/QUOTE]


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*unlikely it's "worn" that much*

Most likely it's something loose like a mounting bracket where the nut is attached. Most Tablesaws have a blade height lock. Make sure it's not binding. It's best to raise the blade up to the setting rather than lower it down. Check around underneath and see if the trunniion bolts are tight also. The trunnions are the half moon brackets at either end of the saw carriage.


----------

